# ss antwerp



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Can anyone help with details and/or picture of the Harwich/Hook ferry ss Antwerp?

My neighbour sailed on her for 3 years after the war.

From what I have gathered elsewhere she was of 2957 gt, built 1920, became Harwich/Hook army leave ship in 1945 and scrapped 1951.

Thanks/Regards,

R.Mackenzie.


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

randcmackenzie said:


> Can anyone help with details and/or picture of the Harwich/Hook ferry ss Antwerp?
> 
> My neighbour sailed on her for 3 years after the war.
> 
> ...


roddy try asking hugh mac lean on the city of cairo site regds kevin.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

There's a poor picture on the Simplon site:
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/LNER_GER1.html#anchor1620529
Perhaps someone will have a better.

She was built in 1920 by John Brown at Clydebank for the Harwich-Hook of Holland services of the Great Eastern Railway.
On the Grouping she was taken over by the London & North Eastern Railway.
She was withdrawn shortly after the BTC took over and was broken up at Milford Haven in 1951.
2,957GT, 322' x 43', twin screw, turbine 21 knots.
1,500 passengers (as built).
Sisterships: Bruges, Malines.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks to all, I got a very good picture from a gentleman in Tilbury.


----------



## WillieG (Feb 7, 2006)

Try this link, Roddie:

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2227

Cheers,
Willie


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for that, Willie.

Best Regards,

Roddie.


----------

